#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Is drop shipping business a profitable one?

## Bhavya

Low entry barrier and none physical inventory mark Drop shipping as an attractive business for eCommerce entrepreneurs. In dropshipping, products suppliers send orders straight to consumers produced by traders termed drop shippers. Is dropshipping business a profitable one?

----------


## subasan

> Low entry barrier and none physical inventory mark Drop shipping as an attractive business for eCommerce entrepreneurs. In dropshipping, products suppliers send orders straight to consumers produced by traders termed drop shippers. Is dropshipping business a profitable one?


Definitely, it's an profitable business. The current business module has a lot of opportunities that can benefit us. All we have to do is find that opportunity and deliver our best.

----------


## Bhavya

> Definitely, it's an profitable business. The current business module has a lot of opportunities that can benefit us. All we have to do is find that opportunity and deliver our best.


 Can you list down the beneficial opportunities of dropshipping business?

----------


## subasan

> Can you list down the beneficial opportunities of dropshipping business?


Drop shipping is more profitable if you're having a unique product or a brand name that's different from all of your competitors. Drop shipping has it's own pros and cons. 

Pros

1. It is easy for you to enter the market.
2. No big investment needed, no warehouse required
3. No packing or shipping involved.
4. Many are not yet aware of this business opportunity. 

Cons

1. It is easy for anyone to enter the market.
2. You have no control over the shipment and it may delay your delivery date.
3. Return procedure can be hectic as long as your supplier has some definite structured rules.
4. Customer ratings play a big role in your reputation

As a beginner, it might be hard but if you overcome this hardship then you will become successful.

----------


## Bhavya

> Drop shipping is more profitable if you're having a unique product or a brand name that's different from all of your competitors. Drop shipping has it's own pros and cons. 
> 
> Pros
> 
> 1. It is easy for you to enter the market.
> 2. No big investment needed, no warehouse required
> 3. No packing or shipping involved.
> 4. Many are not yet aware of this business opportunity. 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information subasan, from the above information I can say it's a profitable business with some risks

----------

